# No glue, no screw neck joint...



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Check this out, from Scott Walker Custom Guitars...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

...


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Neat idea.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

just watched the video





well, in a way (IMHO) it is "kind of" bolted with the wooden "nail".

What I am really to is something like easily removable adjustable neck (for easy of transport).
Something like Ken Parker is doing on his archtops:
http://www.kenparkerarchtops.com
check adjusting action on the fly at 1:30:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

THAT, is sexy wood. Really neat idea too. Pretty much have to throw away the guitar if a set neck breaks the wrong way.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That's cool. But I'm thinking that's gotta be a strong bond - the guitar would have to take quite a considerable blow before it would break. It looks like it could be a pretty durable joint.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

If that wedge could be removable, it'd make a great travel guitar.
Even multiple neck/body changes. Like the pups in Dan Armstrong guitars.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

If its not broke, it dont need fixing, fender got it right from the beginning, and it even has a micro-tilt.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

It ain't that it's broke, it's about an elegant piece of woodworking and a different luthier's approach. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

Rick31797 said:


> If its not broke, it dont need fixing ..


Nothing wrong with evolving.
Would you be comfortable driving a stock (of the day) model T ford?
That wasn't 'broke' either.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

If there was a better neck joint out there then glued in or bolt on, it would have been thought of before we were born...Gibson
Fender, PRS , know they got it right.




laristotle said:


> Nothing wrong with evolving.
> Would you be comfortable driving a stock (of the day) model T ford?
> That wasn't 'broke' either.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Damn straight! Guitars don't need no amplifyin' 'n electronic doodads... hell, they jes wouldn't be guitars!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's very cool that someone thought of it. the idea is cool. it does look really thick though, playing the upper frets probably is quite a handful.


----------



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

Never stop exploring! 




Rick31797 said:


> If there was a better neck joint out there then glued in or bolt on, it would have been thought of before we were born...Gibson
> Fender, PRS , know they got it right.


I couldn't disagree more...

Technics evolve, thinking evolve and it's not because a big multinational didn't think of it that is a rubbish idea. Often, they don't have the time to spend extra money on new funky prototypes. You will not found many big companies being as creative and risk taker than small companies. The main reason isn't money but the lack of structure around R&D. They go safe and that's it. A small companies can easily change direction due to is small size.

The real question here, is, what is the purpose of this neck joint? Increase the sound propagation, an easier neck removal, being beautiful, stronger?
It's always what the reason behind this new neck joint. We need to understand why it did it before assuming is better or worst than other guitar maker.

My 2 cent,


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

nice guitar, looks like Cordia Bocote, heavy guitar? A lot of Chinese and Japanese early furniture was made with compound joints, just tap out the wedge and it becomes easier to move, like early ikea, lol. If you were to tap the body with a mallet just above the wedge, it will come apart.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I really like the idea. I probably wouldn't like the big chucky feel for upper fret playing but that all said I really do enjoy the forward thinking builders out there. I personally feel that the Fender Neck joint is terrible. Never liked it & never will. Whether this is better or worse will depend on the player but one thing is for sure... it is forward thinking and that's a great thing.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

LPhilippe said:


> Never stop exploring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A small company using this type of neck joint, could get away with it, but of course the cost is going to have to be included into the product, and nobody would pay for it, custom guitars are extremely expensive.

And no manufacturer is going to change the way they have been doing it since the beginning,and there are a couple reasons, it would not be cost effective....but most importantly... People do not like change period..you can promote how much better and stronger the neck joint is, tell your blue in the face but its embedded it peoples minds , that the joints they have been using are fine.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

The thing we tend to overlook is that the electric guitar is only a handful of decades old. Compare it to other stringed instruments like cellos, violins, violas, even acoustic guitars, and they all evolved over the centuries - improvements came in fits and starts, and what emerged were the instruments we recognize today. Who knows what direction the electric guitar will take, decades down the road? What seems today like accepted wisdom about what a guitar is supposed to look like and what it's supposed to be made of might one day appear quaint and merely nostalgic.

But I think it's true... most people like things as they are now. Most people are not comfortable with change - and that includes our relationship to the guitar. Over time though, change not only happens... it's inevitable.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I love the idea–and Japanese joinery in general–and wonder why it hasn't been done more often than it has (has it been?)–not talking about the plastic-dunked assembly line Fenders etc. Seems it would be a great method to make something like a double bass more portable for players, only perhaps using a removable heavy aluminum pin etc. so that it doesn't shrink/swell and can easily & reliably be removed/assembled.


----------



## Norman231 (May 5, 2014)

I'm all for progress and trying different things.... while this appears to be different, and kind of cool, I'm not sure it's progress. 
Attaching a neck with no glue or screws is a cool achievement, in and of itself, but IF you're doing this for portability, wouldn't 4 bolts that go into threaded metal inserts make more sense?
(Disregard - I see in his video comments that this is meant to be permanent. If you need to take the neck off, the wooden plug can be removed, but you'd need to make a new one.)


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> If there was a better neck joint out there then glued in or bolt on, it would have been thought of before we were born...Gibson
> Fender, PRS , know they got it right.





Rick31797 said:


> A small company using this type of neck joint, could get away with it, but of course the cost is going to have to be included into the product, and nobody would pay for it, custom guitars are extremely expensive.
> 
> And no manufacturer is going to change the way they have been doing it since the beginning,and there are a couple reasons, it would not be cost effective....but most importantly... People do not like change period..you can promote how much better and stronger the neck joint is, tell your blue in the face but its embedded it peoples minds , that the joints they have been using are fine.


Your argument went from a company would have found a better neck joint by now 
to
The costs of this particular neck joint. This type of rhetoric leads to an erroneous argument. Just saying.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

all large manufacturers are using CNC routers for production, no muss no fuss, and no fingers cut off during the process. Having not heard the guitar, it's hard to judge if it sounds better, different or worse, but it sure is a pretty joint


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

TDeneka said:


> This type of rhetoric leads to an erroneous argument. Just saying.


I would say that his thoughts on this subject are evolving.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> Your argument went from a company would have found a better neck joint by now
> to
> The costs of this particular neck joint. This type of rhetoric leads to an erroneous argument. Just saying.



Its not an argument, its my opinion, after 26 yrs of being in the woodworking industry.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> Its not an argument, its my opinion, after 26 yrs of being in the woodworking industry.


By standard definition, this is an argument as you are attempting to persuade others that a particular action or idea is wrong.


----------



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

Or we can just discuss without trying to change anybody opinion


----------

